# 2010 Eaglewings Open House Recap



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

This year approximately 1200 people visited the Wild Eagle layout, and we received a record amount in donations for Make-A-Wish for a total of $5,226.55! A great big thanks to all of you that were part of achieving the goal of sponsoring a child's wish!! In fact, two brothers, Vincent & Keundrea, will benefit from our sponsorship. Vincent loves basketball and Keundrea would like to one day serve in the US Army. They have been diagnosed with cystic fibrosis, which is a genetic respiratory condition. Their wish is a shopping spree, and so we are so thrilled to be able to help make their wish a reality! 

For the event this year, we tried a couple of different things, and we think they were a great improvement over past years. We were able to get more media exposure for one thing, which helped tremendously. Channel 12 did a remote broadcast the week before the event, the AZ Republic included a blurb in the paper, KOOL-FM generously assisted us by posting our event on their home page, and K-LOVE radio also helped spread the word over the air.


More kid's activities were available, thanks to the creative mind of Nancy Knapp, who also negotiated with Tutor Time to help promote our event. Kids loved decorating the houses, making small scenes, and participating in the scavenger hunt to locate items on the layout in the back yard. 






Jerry and Joanne McKenzie were on hand with their kids train display as well, helping to engage the younger set in the train experience





Don Gorman helped to steer the kids in the right direction and getting them to control the trains via voice command...or at least they thought they did! 







We enjoyed continued support and success by having Movie Mix and Silver State trains here with their large portable train layouts, including live steam for visitors to enjoy. 
Click here to view more pictures 

It is always so gratifying to see the peoples' faces when they walk in the backyard and see the trains! It was great to see the kids' excitement when they were allowed to run the trains, and got an official certificate for being a junior engineer! 

Also, the fact that many people sacrificed their personal time and energy to help us prepare for the event is something that we truly appreciate, and Patience and I really enjoyed having volunteers come over and share their ideas and talents, along with a few laughs! 

We hope to have you join us at the next Open House event, in April 2011! 

Our most sincere thanks,

Sincerely,


Dan Hoag
Eaglewings Iron Craft


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Had lots fun and will be back next year.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice going Dan. You do good work.
Paul


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great program Dan, Martha and I enjoyed your open house two years, right before the national convention, you and your wife have a layout you can be extremely proud of, you guys have put in alot of work into it and it really reveals that. 
Dennis


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Dan. Glade to see such a great turnout of folks to support your worthy cause. Later RJD


----------

